# Clones are growing leaves not roots!



## smallword (Jan 7, 2009)

This is my first attempt at cloning. Someone lent me an aero-cloning machine. I got some trimmings, cut them to size, made nice sharp cut in the stems, dipped them in rooting hormone and put them in the foam holders in the machine. They all seem nice and healthy, and have put out some new baby leaves. The problem is that underneath in the chamber, where the clones should be growing roots... the clones are growing leaves! There's one node on each stem, from which I removed leaves/stems. The new leaves are growing from the nodes.

I asked a seasoned friend, and he's never heard of such a thing. What's going on? Help.


----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2009)

would you mind posting a picture. I too have never seen this


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes  I need to see this..I dont want to sound rude..But this is impossable.  i plant nneds roots in order to form leaf..not the other way around..Please post some pics..i realy find this Hard to believe..sorry:bolt::bong:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 7, 2009)

interesting. i too would like to see this. could it be branches growing from the nodes where you removed the fan leaves? you normally don't start seeing any type of new growth untill the cutting has formed a root or two.. jmo


----------



## smallword (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for reading this.

I don't have a camera, but I can try to borrow one. All I can say is, there's little leaves coming out of the stems, where the roots should be, hanging down below the lid that holds the little foam circles. It's completely dark in there. And plenty moist.  

The rest of the clones that I made in Rapid Rooters are doing fine and are ready for transplanting. But the aeroclones are behaving as described.

 Check back on Friday if you're interested. I'll try to get pictures up.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 7, 2009)

smallword said:
			
		

> Thanks for reading this.
> 
> I don't have a camera, but I can try to borrow one. All I can say is, there's little leaves coming out of the stems, where the roots should be, hanging down below the lid that holds the little foam circles. It's completely dark in there. And plenty moist.
> 
> ...



I am interested in seeing this!  I have a house plant in water that grows leaves under the water (and above the water like a normal plant).  There are, of course, roots.  But I have never run into a single person who has seen anything like this.  All my house plants are watered with the water from my hydro buckets when I change the res.


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 7, 2009)

Crazy weird. My only thought on the matter is your mother plant had excess nutes in it when you took the cuttings. The best clones happen when the mother plant hasn't been feed for a while and has been sprayed down a few times to leech the nutes from the leaves. In my experience when I did this, new leave growth would continue (on the top, never heard of the bottom stuff before) untill the nutes ran out, then finally the roots would stat forming. So all I can imagine from this is that your plant was loaded with nutes when it was cut. 

This is all me thinkin out loud, I've def never heard of this before!


----------



## smallword (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Okay, I managed to enter the 21st century and take some digital photos with a cell phone. I know they suck, but for me these pictures are a miracle. You are speaking to a true Luddite here.

So, as a quick review: this is my very first ever grow, and very first ever attempt at cloning. The clones that I made in Rapid Rooters are doing great, and were transplanted into pots 3 days ago. My success rate is near 100%. 

The clones that I put in the borrowed aero-cloner have produced *leaves* instead of roots in the watery bin. I've asked the two people I know with experience and they're both scratching their heads. 

Any of you have any ideas? The clones are otherwise very strong and healthy, and have all put out new baby leaves on top where they belong. Obviously I can't plant them as they are.

I think what I'm going to do is slice off the bizarre leaves and put the clones in Rapid Rooters and hope for the best?

Thanks for listenting.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 10, 2009)

i had the same problem when i tried to clone but i couldnt afford any rooting gel at the time. the node that went into my aero-cloner (that is cheap and homemade) grew for 2 weeks before i had any root growing. i figure it took two weeks because i didnt have root gel.the node that was being misted looked like that and today it finally had two little white roots. i cut the clone on dec 22 and finally found roots on jan 10


----------

